# Mudgee Brewery Sampling



## thylacine (5/3/11)

Left Canberra for another overnight motorcycle sojourn/micro visit. Mudgee brewery is offering all but accommodation. But located in the CBD, there isn't a need. Meals, live music nights, regional wines and on-site brewed beers. I stayed two hundred metres away, sweet. 

The wheat was nice and it advertised and DID have banana aroma/taste. I also enjoyed experiencing my first micro 'Rye' beer. On tap and on-site brewed. Staff at the time didn't know grain bill, percentages, etc. but I'll be Googling for other recipes. ie. I enjoyed this one...

Mudgee region is a little ripper with a micro as well...

Next month: Northeast Victoria- Sweetwater, Bright, and Jamieson breweries. (yes, I know... Bridge, Bintara, etc..) ;-)


----------



## Pollux (5/3/11)

I got to have a bit of a chat with the owner last time we were there. There was just me and my wife, the owner and his wife in the building (it was 4pm on a Wednesday) and he spotted me leaning on that rail explain what was what to my wife. Came over and we had quite a lengthy chat, great bloke. Would really love to get out that way again soon.


----------



## Punkal (5/3/11)

When i get back to Australia my plan is to do some rides like this... Get to see the country again and all that... What do you ride and how fare do you usually travel? I have done a few 1000km+ days 2 of them on a ZZR250 (thinest seat ever... I felt like i spend a night in prison with Buba) but anything under 4-500km would be a good ride and if you get to see a nice brew pub and enjoy a nice beer at the end it would be even sweeter...


----------



## Barry (5/3/11)

Went there a couple of times in Jan 2010 (stayed in Mudgee for 6 days and wandered around) and had a good time there. very friendly and great potential. I really did like the Brewers Special rye beer and the bock. Wife is not a beer lover but liked the "atmosphere". All of Mudgee is great as far as I am concerned.


----------



## stillscottish (7/3/11)

Bintara ????????


NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer slayer (7/3/11)

I must agree with Barry

Just got back from Mudgee last night and had a ball.
Went to the Mudgee show on Friday night and saw my first Rodeo that was great.
Stayed at the Cobb & Co which was great. Got a bus tour of the wineries on Sat. and was in walking
distance to the Mudgee brew. Co. and the town center. Didn't have to drive all weekend.
Well worth the visit. Ill be back for another visit!!


----------



## thylacine (7/3/11)

"Bintara ????????


NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

But, but, but I read your review on Bintara of 25 March 2009!?
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=31237 

So only two 'pearls amongst the valley's four B's? Bintara Buffalo Bridg(ing) Bright.


----------



## schooey (7/3/11)

Buffalo has it's very own 'unique' house flavour.... :huh:


----------



## smudge (11/3/11)

Two places close to my heart.

Mudgee - was born there, grew up there & my mum and lots of rel's still live there. As far as the brewery goes it has a great atmosphere, beers are very good and the owners good guys. Over the last few years I've felt that the hop character of their beers has become a bit subdued but like them all the same - maybe my palate has changed and not the beer!

Rutherglen (Bintara) - I live locally and have never enjoyed their beer. Same 'house' taste through all of it. However it doesn't matter any more. I called in a few weeks ago in the hope I could buy a bag of malt from him but they no longer brew beer. I don't think Michael's heart (or technically ability) was in the brewing side of the business. Some good always comes from bad though. I think that before O'Briens set up their own system to brew their gluten free range they might have used this system on a contract basis. They have been the success story out of the Bintara saga.

Bridge Rd Brewery is not only the jewel in the local brewing scene but IMHO is one of the best in the country. Bright not bad, but not in the same class.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Millet Man (15/3/11)

smudge said:


> Rutherglen (Bintara) - I live locally and have never enjoyed their beer. Same 'house' taste through all of it. However it doesn't matter any more. I called in a few weeks ago in the hope I could buy a bag of malt from him but they no longer brew beer. I don't think Michael's heart (or technically ability) was in the brewing side of the business. Some good always comes from bad though. I think that before O'Briens set up their own system to brew their gluten free range they might have used this system on a contract basis. They have been the success story out of the Bintara saga.


Hi Smudge,

We bought their original 36hL system 4 years ago after a year or so of having it contract brewed by them, they then had a 13hL (?) system built too which I think is for sale or possibly now sold. Making good use of that original system now!

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## smudge (15/3/11)

Millet Man said:


> We bought their original 36hL system 4 years ago after a year or so of having it contract brewed by them, they then had a 13hL (?) system built too which I think is for sale or possibly now sold. Making good use of that original system now!
> Cheers, Andrew.


Hi Andrew,

Although I have no health reasons to drink gluten-free beer I remember tasting a pale ale of yours at the first Homebrew Conference in Melbourne. It was a well made, tasty beer!

As of about a month ago the brewery is still for sale. Michael said he'd had a few offers but the $90K price is firm. One interesting thing he said when I asked whether it was all the work involved in brewing that had prompted him to give it away, he said that brewing wasn't a big job. He would mash in before he went home at night and complete the batch next morning! An eight or more hour mash! Could this be one of the reasons that their beer had a less than successful history?

When they were contracting for you, did you specify mash times, ingredients etc. Were you hands on at the time or basically left it up to Bintara?

Just interested.

Cheers,
Phil


----------

